
Dynometer - Schedule your Heroku app’s resources - dotmanish
https://dynometer.restful-labs.com/
======
benologist
Unless you have _really_ specific usage patterns this is not a good idea
compared to something like HireFireApp that will tweak your resources based on
what you actually need.

